# ALT - Analytica Limited



## System (14 August 2010)

Analytica Limited (ALT) develops and supplies a range of medical devices and pharmaceutical implants.

http://www.analyticamedical.com


----------



## oztrades (1 November 2010)

Should start becoming interesting now that the "autostart burette" has been retooled.
Not quite sure why they want to have the 15% share issue resolved for 3 months.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01107883


----------



## oztrades (4 June 2014)

PeriCoach. 0.047c


----------



## philc56 (25 October 2014)

Does anyone have an opinion on this stock?  There were presentations throughout Australia last week (October 2014) and wondered if anyone has comments on this.  The product is about ready to sell.  Share price is quite low now.


----------



## Faramir (25 October 2014)

Another speccy stock. Pericoach sounds interesting. They need a female weight lifter to pee herself whilst going for gold at some games and that will definitely promote it.

ALT maybe a very big company in the future, like Cohlear or Resmed. At the moment, I can't risk this much speculation. Not putting anything in.





Good luck. I have not research this company enough. I hardly know anything about it.


----------



## burglar (20 February 2015)

Faramir said:


> ... I hardly know anything about it.




I have seen the ten year chart. 

This stock is in deep downtrend.
My target fwiw $0.20


----------



## Faramir (21 February 2015)

Still haven't put any money into ALT. But I like the product Pericoach. I love where it goes. And they have release iApp and android version software to control or interface with Pericoach. Some girls wish it could vibrate as well. There's a competitor called Elvie, that's a cuter name.

Once it started its downward trend, I paid less and less attention to it. Maybe it will turn around at 20 cents??? I just nominating this stock in my tipping competition because it will turn around one day. I think the management were making too many over promises with Pericoach.


----------



## burglar (21 February 2015)

Faramir said:


> Still haven't put any money into ALT. ...




Ever since I arrived in ASF the better traders have tried to convince me to find one that has already turned around.
Wait for momentum and hop on.
Wait for weakness and hop off.

Soo simple.


Yet, I still keep trying to pick the bottom. :frown:



Disc.: not holding shares, not tipping in the comp.


----------



## Faramir (19 March 2015)

For once this speccy biotech received some positive news: FDA Approval. It jumped from 1.8 cents to 2.5 cents. When I first became interested in ALT, it was around 3.4 cents??? Never thought it would drop below 2 cents.

Pericoach System Receives 510(K) Clearance In USA
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150319/pdf/42xd494bcscsvp.pdf

Now I am in 7th place in the tipping competition. Luckily I said to myself put nothing into speccy stock. I have no play money. Thankfully I never brought at 2.9 cents or around that. I would have never brought at 1.8 or 1.9 cents because their half yearly report put me off with their losses. I should know that start up companies need capital. I hope ALT can be like Cochlear or Resmed one day. Yet there are many companies trying to get to that status, how does anyone work out which one will be the next strong biotech????

Pericoach has huge potential in USA. Lots of women pee themselves during exercise. Pericoach can strengthen the pelvic floor muscle. If I worked there, I would design a vibrate function in Pericoach. This device will do wonders and it is placed in the best part of the body.

Why haven't I got sucked into the hype of Pericoach?


----------



## burglar (20 March 2015)

Faramir said:


> ... Why haven't I got sucked into the hype of Pericoach?




If I worked on or around the pelvic floor muscle, I would be in Heaven.



Seriously, ... many experienced posters will tell you; 
FOMO (fear of missing out) will kill your portfolio.

These opportunities come and go, come and go.
Watch the waves on the beach, ... come and go, come and go.


----------



## burglar (20 March 2015)

burglar said:


> I have seen the ten year chart.
> 
> This stock is in deep downtrend.
> My target fwiw $0.20




Shirley, burglar, that is a typo. 

Did you mean $0.020?

Why yes, that is what I meant.


----------



## greggles (18 September 2017)

Hammered today after announcing a capital raising via a renounceable pro-rata entitlement offer. 

Not looking good.


----------

